# Need all part numbers for 2019 LED lights upgrade



## moko (Oct 2, 2018)

Headlights (LS trim projector style)
Foglights (LS RS pkg)
Reverse lights
License plate lights
Interior lights (all)


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

www.diodedynamics.com


----------



## moko (Oct 2, 2018)

eddiefromcali said:


> www.diodedynamics.com


They don't have 2019 listed, is everything same as 2018?

Also, no map lights listed, same paer# as dome?


----------



## gacl (Jan 22, 2019)

Quick question. For the 2018's, are the tail lights and blinker the same bulb? Or does the brake light and blinker have a separate bulb than the tail lights?


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

moko said:


> They don't have 2019 listed, is everything same as 2018?
> 
> Also, no map lights listed, same paer# as dome?


Everything interior bulb should be the same .


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

gacl said:


> Quick question. For the 2018's, are the tail lights and blinker the same bulb? Or does the brake light and blinker have a separate bulb than the tail lights?


On my '17 hatchback the brake and blinker are separate. The light on the trunk lid is the reverse and a red running light. The lights on the car body have the running/brake and then an amer turn


----------



## booyakashao (Dec 7, 2018)

The sedan is not like the hatchback. The turn and brake light is one bulb. It's also a running light. The cable running into this light has 3 wires. You'll need to figure out which one to throw the resistor on. I forgot which it was but if you have a multimeter you can check.


----------



## funkyman (Apr 15, 2017)

I have front LED low/High beam lights 6k now it looks awesome .It looks more premium and expensive


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Try this. Should get you the bulb numbers needed


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Cruzen18 said:


> Try this. Should get you the bulb numbers needed


Thanks for that! I didn't know they also sell their own Zevo LED bulbs with lifetime warranty! They list them for everywhere on my Gen 2 with the exception of the front signals for some reason. Prices aren't bad either. I just don't know if they give bulb out messages or not. I emailed them to find out, we'll see what they say when/if they reply


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Keep in mind that most posted bulbs are for the sedan. The rear tail light assemblies are different for the Hatchback and because of that, some bulbs are different (ie the backup lights)


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

These are what I have in my reverse lights on my hatch: https://www.superbrightleds.com/mor...b-27-smd-led-tower-wedge-retrofit/2612/12855/


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Fireworks234 said:


> Keep in mind that most posted bulbs are for the sedan. The rear tail light assemblies are different for the Hatchback and because of that, some bulbs are different (ie the backup lights)


Good catch. It's annoying AF that none of these MFR's have a sub model for the hatch. Even my owner's manual doesn't list the hatch-specific bulbs ?


----------

